# [ Knife Review ] EF D2 folding knife .



## old4570 (Nov 10, 2018)

*EF D2* sent for review by Fasttech.com 




Blade Hardness58-59 HRCBlade MaterialD2 SteelBlade TypeDrop PointHandle MaterialG10

 Blade Length83 mm Blade Width3.3 cm Open Length200 mm Product Weight180 g Blade Thickness4mm

 Lets get right to it shall we . The blade is bank vault tight all the way , there is literally no slop to speak off at all . The blade opens smoothly and locks tight . The edge on the blade was razor sharp as supplied , it literally shaved the hair on my arm . I ran the blade across my arm and when I looked there was a nice bundle of shaved hair sitting neatly on the blade . ( It is sharp )
 I always like to do some cutting to see if the blade will hold it's edge , it's nice that a blade will take an edge . But even nicer is when the blade holds the edge . A box of stuff came this morning so I took the EF and cut the box up into lots and lots of little strips . I did as much cutting on that box as I could without cutting off one of my fingers . When I was done the blade had lost some of it's sharpness , but it still took hair off my arm . 
 At this point I am very impressed by the blade . At some 4mm thick , the blade does have some mass and you can feel it in the knife when you hold it . This means when you cut things you can feel the added drag from the blade thickness . Locking the blade in place is a Liner Lock as well as a pin stop on the blade to stop over travel and add strength . This has been done as there is no pin going through the scales to stop the blade in it's open position .
 The size and weight of the EF make it more of a belt pouch knife than a pure pocket knife . You can really feel the knife in your pocket and I don't see it vanishing from your senses . There is a clip on the knife and it is very sturdy and tight . But it is in the wrong position for me and after playing with this knife for a few hours my palm has developed a sore spot from rubbing against the clip . ( + Cutting cardboard ) For a right handed person it should have been on the other side of the handle , but it is easy enough to remove ( which I will do ) by just undoing two screws . There is how ever no place to mount the clip on the other side though , your stuck with the clip where it is . ( Unless you remove it )
 Bottom line is that there is only one thing I can harsh on with this knife and that is the clip . I am really impressed by the overall quality and build of this knife . The blade is strong / sharp and looks to hold an edge really well for a budget knife . Is the blade D2 ? , I can't say that . What I can say is that you are getting a hell of a lot of knife for $16.78 USD . I am amazed that at this price point you are getting so much knife . It was only a few years ago that you got a very average knife for less than $20 USD . But it really looks like the Chinese knife makers are taking knife making seriously now and I hope that the industry in general is making improvements .
 I really want to give this knife 10 out of 10 , but the sore spot on my palm say's no . The clip is in the wrong position for me so I am knocking off half a point for that , so a very solid 9.5 out of 10 ( keeping in mind the $$ entry point of the EF D2 ) . Would I recommend this knife ? Well if they are all this good then heck yes . As a collector , I would call the EF a must have .


----------

